

InsideReCaptcha: Reverse-engineering the new reCAPTCHA - pearjuice
https://github.com/ReCaptchaReverser/InsideReCaptcha

======
lifthrasiir
> It turned out this new ReCaptcha system is heavily obfuscated, as _Google
> implemented a whole VM in JavaScript with a specific bytecode language_.
> (Emphasis original)

I guess it inherently requires security-by-obscurity (with all of its benefits
and flaws), but well, that is interesting.

